# breite von JList festlegen



## nieselfriem (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Breite einer JList festlegen und wenn nötig mit einem horizontalen  Scrollbalken versehen. Sollte z.B. ein sehr langer Eintrag aus z.B. einer Datenbank in die JList eingefügt werden, möchte ich verhindern, dass sie so breit wird wie dieser Eintrag und somit das GUI-Design versaut.
Momentan habe ich eine JList, die einen vertikalen Scrollbalken besitzt.

```
JPanel qSearchPanel = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
JLabel qSeachLabel = new JLabel("Schnellzugriff");
JTextField qSearchtxt = new JTextField("Suchbegriff               ");
JList qSeachList = new JList(klassen);
	
qSearchPanel.add(qSeachLabel,BorderLayout.NORTH);
qSearchPanel.add(qSearchtxt,BorderLayout.CENTER);
qSearchPanel.add(new JScrollPane(qSeachList),BorderLayout.SOUTH);
```

Gruß niesel


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Dez 2009)

das ist sache des layouts .. welches verwendest du denn .. mann kann natürlich alle Größen (minSize prefSize und maxSize festlegen) .. aber muss ja nich sein


----------



## nieselfriem (23. Dez 2009)

Naja für das panel in dem die jlist ist momentan borderlayout. Aber ich überlege diese ins gridbag zu packen, da die Liste Höhe sitzt als die neben ihr liegenden Elemente die in panels liegen mit grid und gridbaglayout.

gruß niesel


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Dez 2009)

> BorderLayout
> The components are laid out according to their *preferred* sizes and the *constraints* of the container's size. The NORTH and SOUTH components may be stretched horizontally; the EAST and WEST components may be stretched vertically; the CENTER component may stretch both horizontally and vertically to fill any space left over.





> GridLayout
> The GridLayout class is a layout manager that lays out a container's components in a rectangular grid. The container is divided into *equal-sized rectangles*, and one component is placed in each rectangle.
> 
> also keine Nutzung der sizes





> GridBagLayout
> In addition to its *constraints* object, the GridBagLayout also considers each component's *minimum* and *preferred* sizes in order to determine a component's size.





> FlowLayout
> A flow layout lets each component assume its natural (*preferred*) size.



nur mal als Überblick


----------

